# mad men



## noose4

just finished watching season 1 on dvd, pretty good show about madison avenue advertising men set in 1960, i especially like how they capture how different people were back then, smoking and drinking in the office, a pregnant woman smoking and drinking raises no eyebrows, pretty cool show.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> just finished watching season 1 on dvd, pretty good show about madison avenue advertising men set in 1960, i especially like how they capture how different people were back then, smoking and drinking in the office, a pregnant woman smoking and drinking raises no eyebrows, pretty cool show.



yeah, all the behavior that liberals love to hate.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I LOVE _Mad Men_.  Season three starts this Sunday.  

noose - if you have OnDemand they have the entire Season Two on there now.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OMG, did anyone watch the Season Three opener last night?  _Mad Men_ is pushing the envelope -- I love it.  Sal's reaction to the bell hop's actions were fantastic and exactly as I thought they would be.  Wow, just  . . . . wow.  I guess Besty took Don back and forgave him for his affair?  I'm sure they'll fill us in, in due time.


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just finished watching season 1 on dvd, pretty good show about madison avenue advertising men set in 1960, i especially like how they capture how different people were back then, smoking and drinking in the office, a pregnant woman smoking and drinking raises no eyebrows, pretty cool show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, all the behavior that liberals love to hate.
Click to expand...


what kind of a DUMBASS brings political leaning into a thread about a tv show set in the 1960's that is about advertising peeople?


----------



## noose4

Zoom-boing said:


> OMG, did anyone watch the Season Three opener last night?  _Mad Men_ is pushing the envelope -- I love it.  Sal's reaction to the bell hop's actions were fantastic and exactly as I thought they would be.  Wow, just  . . . . wow.  I guess Besty took Don back and forgave him for his affair?  I'm sure they'll fill us in, in due time.



its great seeing the characters grow and change with the times.


----------



## kwc57

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just finished watching season 1 on dvd, pretty good show about madison avenue advertising men set in 1960, i especially like how they capture how different people were back then, smoking and drinking in the office, a pregnant woman smoking and drinking raises no eyebrows, pretty cool show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, all the behavior that liberals love to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what kind of a DUMBASS brings political leaning into a thread about a tv show set in the 1960's that is about advertising peeople?
Click to expand...


Well..........a DUMBASS!


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just finished watching season 1 on dvd, pretty good show about madison avenue advertising men set in 1960, i especially like how they capture how different people were back then, smoking and drinking in the office, a pregnant woman smoking and drinking raises no eyebrows, pretty cool show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, all the behavior that liberals love to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what kind of a DUMBASS brings political leaning into a thread about a tv show set in the 1960's that is about advertising peeople?
Click to expand...


oh, poor boy, stfu you know im right


----------



## editec

I've seen some of it.

It does look like a good show, but one with an ongoing plot that one must understand to fully appreciate.

Perhaps when my library get the complete set of a season's shows, I'll be able to fully appreciate it.


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, all the behavior that liberals love to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of a DUMBASS brings political leaning into a thread about a tv show set in the 1960's that is about advertising peeople?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, poor boy, stfu you know im right
Click to expand...


listen little lady the next time you are right will be the first time you ignorant slut.


----------



## noose4

editec said:


> I've seen some of it.
> 
> It does look like a good show, but one with an ongoing plot that one must understand to fully appreciate.
> 
> Perhaps when my library get the complete set of a season's shows, I'll be able to fully appreciate it.



best to start from the beginning, i watched seasons 1 and 2 on dvd before this season started.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of a DUMBASS brings political leaning into a thread about a tv show set in the 1960's that is about advertising peeople?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, poor boy, stfu you know im right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen little lady the next time you are right will be the first time you ignorant slut.
Click to expand...


yeah we all know how much libbies think smoking in the office is a-ok, or drinking there for that matter...ha! too funny


----------



## kwc57

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, poor boy, stfu you know im right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen little lady the next time you are right will be the first time you ignorant slut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah we all know how much libbies think smoking in the office is a-ok, or drinking there for that matter...ha! too funny
Click to expand...


Depends on what your smoking in the office.


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, poor boy, stfu you know im right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen little lady the next time you are right will be the first time you ignorant slut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah we all know how much libbies think smoking in the office is a-ok, or drinking there for that matter...ha! too funny
Click to expand...


you are so pathetic its laughable, it must be awful to have ones whole life molded by what rush limbaugh tells you, poor creature.


----------



## Zoom-boing

You two are seriously arguing politics and name calling in a thread on _Mad Men_?  Cripes, give it a rest.  

If anyone wants to talk about the show, I'm game.


----------



## Sarah G

What channel is it on, a premium channel?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> What channel is it on, a premium channel?



Noooo, AMC!


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What channel is it on, a premium channel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo, AMC!
Click to expand...


Cool, I'll look for it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What channel is it on, a premium channel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo, AMC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll look for it.
Click to expand...


I'd suggest watching it from the beginning, to get to know the characters and all.  A lot has happened in two seasons.  If you grew up in the 60's (I was a kid then) it's great looking at all the stuff in the background.  I'm always seeing things (like pans or glasses or furniture, etc) that we had when I was a kid.   And rotary phones with short cords! lol


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo, AMC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd suggest watching it from the beginning, to get to know the characters and all.  A lot has happened in two seasons.  If you grew up in the 60's (I was a kid then) it's great looking at all the stuff in the background.  I'm always seeing things (like pans or glasses or furniture, etc) that we had when I was a kid.   And rotary phones with short cords! lol
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, that's what I want to see.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest watching it from the beginning, to get to know the characters and all.  A lot has happened in two seasons.  If you grew up in the 60's (I was a kid then) it's great looking at all the stuff in the background.  I'm always seeing things (like pans or glasses or furniture, etc) that we had when I was a kid.   And rotary phones with short cords! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what I want to see.
Click to expand...


Was that sarcastic or serious?


----------



## noose4

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo, AMC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd suggest watching it from the beginning, to get to know the characters and all.  A lot has happened in two seasons.  If you grew up in the 60's (I was a kid then) it's great looking at all the stuff in the background.  I'm always seeing things (like pans or glasses or furniture, etc) that we had when I was a kid.   And rotary phones with short cords! lol
Click to expand...


i find myself constantly looking for possible oversights regarding the authenticity of the times.(though i was hardly here during the 60's as i was born in 65.)


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest watching it from the beginning, to get to know the characters and all.  A lot has happened in two seasons.  If you grew up in the 60's (I was a kid then) it's great looking at all the stuff in the background.  I'm always seeing things (like pans or glasses or furniture, etc) that we had when I was a kid.   And rotary phones with short cords! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's what I want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that sarcastic or serious?
Click to expand...


  Oh no, I was serious.  I was born in 60 so I remember some of it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I wasn't sure!

In Sunday's show, Don was heating milk up in Revere copper bottomed pans - exactly the ones we had when I was a kid.  And the he poured the milk into a glass that they show a lot on there - a frosted glass with gold leaves on it.  You'd recognize it as soon as you saw it.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen little lady the next time you are right will be the first time you ignorant slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we all know how much libbies think smoking in the office is a-ok, or drinking there for that matter...ha! too funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are so pathetic its laughable, it must be awful to have ones whole life molded by what rush limbaugh tells you, poor creature.
Click to expand...


ha! the current smoking laws are a fact, first is was restricted to the designated smoking area then outside now not even on the property..smokers are the evill liberals love to hate. and the booze, lol...yeah right, drinking on the job getting sloshed chasing the gals in the office around, lol...these guys would be executed by todays liberal pussies.

so you tell me how much libbies support smoking, drinking and tail chasing in the workplace, dumbshit!


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we all know how much libbies think smoking in the office is a-ok, or drinking there for that matter...ha! too funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so pathetic its laughable, it must be awful to have ones whole life molded by what rush limbaugh tells you, poor creature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha! the current smoking laws are a fact, first is was restricted to the designated smoking area then outside now not even on the property..smokers are the evill liberals love to hate. and the booze, lol...yeah right, drinking on the job getting sloshed chasing the gals in the office around, lol...these guys would be executed by todays liberal pussies.
> 
> so you tell me how much libbies support smoking, drinking and tail chasing in the workplace, dumbshit!
Click to expand...



listen scumbag the guy who put the smoking law in place in new york was a republican you retarded pig, maybe in the world of brain dead dittoheads liberals dont smoke but here in the land of reality people of all kinds of political beliefs have that nasty habit. man i really pity somebody with such limited brain power as yourself.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so pathetic its laughable, it must be awful to have ones whole life molded by what rush limbaugh tells you, poor creature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha! the current smoking laws are a fact, first is was restricted to the designated smoking area then outside now not even on the property..smokers are the evill liberals love to hate. and the booze, lol...yeah right, drinking on the job getting sloshed chasing the gals in the office around, lol...these guys would be executed by todays liberal pussies.
> 
> so you tell me how much libbies support smoking, drinking and tail chasing in the workplace, dumbshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> listen scumbag the guy who put the smoking law in place in new york was a republican you retarded pig, maybe in the world of brain dead dittoheads liberals dont smoke but here in the land of reality people of all kinds of political beliefs have that nasty habit. man i really pity somebody with such limited brain power as yourself.
Click to expand...


stop pretending, you outwardly hate people like that, but inwardly you wish you could be like them, whata loser.


----------



## Fatality

mad men is a good show, it is bewithced on steroids wihtout the magic and comedy

Darren Stevens = Don Draper

Darren Stevens





Don Draper






Larry Tate = Roger Sterling

Larry Tate






Roger Sterling






Samantha Stevens = Betty Draper

Samantha Stevens






Betty Draper






Louise Tate = Mona Sterling

Louise Tate






Mona Sterling






the Stevens Family = The Draper Family






Draper family (sans Don)






Bertram Cooper would be McMann of McMann and Tate


McMann and Tate advertising agency
Sterling Cooper ad agency


----------



## editec

Speaking as some kind of liberal who smokes, and has has more 5 martini lunches than you can shake a stick at, all I can say is

Fatality?

You so don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha! the current smoking laws are a fact, first is was restricted to the designated smoking area then outside now not even on the property..smokers are the evill liberals love to hate. and the booze, lol...yeah right, drinking on the job getting sloshed chasing the gals in the office around, lol...these guys would be executed by todays liberal pussies.
> 
> so you tell me how much libbies support smoking, drinking and tail chasing in the workplace, dumbshit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen scumbag the guy who put the smoking law in place in new york was a republican you retarded pig, maybe in the world of brain dead dittoheads liberals dont smoke but here in the land of reality people of all kinds of political beliefs have that nasty habit. man i really pity somebody with such limited brain power as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop pretending, you outwardly hate people like that, but inwardly you wish you could be like them, whata loser.
Click to expand...


and you wish you had finished the fifth grade, man you are a dumb fuck.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen scumbag the guy who put the smoking law in place in new york was a republican you retarded pig, maybe in the world of brain dead dittoheads liberals dont smoke but here in the land of reality people of all kinds of political beliefs have that nasty habit. man i really pity somebody with such limited brain power as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop pretending, you outwardly hate people like that, but inwardly you wish you could be like them, whata loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you wish you had finished the fifth grade, man you are a dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


what? you wish you could finish a fith grader, what a fucking pervert you are


----------



## Fatality

editec said:


> Speaking as some kind of liberal who smokes, and has has more 5 martini lunches than you can shake a stick at, all I can say is
> 
> Fatality?
> 
> You so don't know what the fuck you're talking about.



a liberal whos an alcoholic, big surprise there. but dumbshit the topic is drinking and smoking at the workplace, you fucking liberal lumps of shit hate people who act like those in the show, you would be filing so many sexual harrasment lawsuites they would be coming outa your ears. so stop trying to act as if you live life like it is in that show you pathetic boozer...


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop pretending, you outwardly hate people like that, but inwardly you wish you could be like them, whata loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you wish you had finished the fifth grade, man you are a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you wish you could finish a fith grader, what a fucking pervert you are
Click to expand...


wow!!!! just wow!!!! please seek therapy regarding your pedophilic fantasies you piece of shit.


----------



## paperview

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop pretending, you outwardly hate people like that, but inwardly you wish you could be like them, whata loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you wish you had finished the fifth grade, man you are a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you wish you could finish a fith grader, what a fucking pervert you are
Click to expand...

Holy crap.  What a sick fuck.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you wish you had finished the fifth grade, man you are a dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? you wish you could finish a fith grader, what a fucking pervert you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow!!!! just wow!!!! please seek therapy regarding your pedophilic fantasies you piece of shit.
Click to expand...


wow, now youre including shit into your desire for a fith grader? you really should be locked away for the benifit of society


----------



## paperview

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? you wish you could finish a fith grader, what a fucking pervert you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!!! just wow!!!! please seek therapy regarding your pedophilic fantasies you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, now youre including shit into your desire for a fith grader? you really should be locked away for the benifit of society
Click to expand...

You have no idea how much your projecting, do you?


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? you wish you could finish a fith grader, what a fucking pervert you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!!! just wow!!!! please seek therapy regarding your pedophilic fantasies you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, now youre including shit into your desire for a fith grader? you really should be locked away for the benifit of society
Click to expand...


you are a real sick bastard i hope the authorities catch up to you before you harm any  children. really seek help before your thought pattern that leads to this type of thinking manifests itself into actions, i just hope its not too late for you to get help and you havent yet acted upon these sick fantasy scenarios of yours.


----------



## noose4

seriously this guy has a problem with fantasizing about abusing children , from another thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1441469-post24.html

seriously seek help


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!!! just wow!!!! please seek therapy regarding your pedophilic fantasies you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, now youre including shit into your desire for a fith grader? you really should be locked away for the benifit of society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a real sick bastard i hope the authorities catch up to you before you harm any  children. really seek help before your thought pattern that leads to this type of thinking manifests itself into actions, i just hope its not too late for you to get help and you havent yet acted upon these sick fantasy scenarios of yours.
Click to expand...


yes i hope they do catch you, projecting onto me wont help you


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> seriously this guy has a problem with fantasizing about abusing children , from another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1441469-post24.html
> 
> seriously seek help



dont worry, we will keep our kids away from you, you can count on that. god only knows what you want to do wiht that noose


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously this guy has a problem with fantasizing about abusing children , from another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1441469-post24.html
> 
> seriously seek help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry, we will keep our kids away from you, you can count on that. god only knows what you want to do wiht that noose
Click to expand...


you have children? oh my this gets more and more troubling.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously this guy has a problem with fantasizing about abusing children , from another thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1441469-post24.html
> 
> seriously seek help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry, we will keep our kids away from you, you can count on that. god only knows what you want to do wiht that noose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have children? oh my this gets more and more troubling.
Click to expand...


keep your noose away from our kids, keep yourself away, youre one sick fucker


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry, we will keep our kids away from you, you can count on that. god only knows what you want to do wiht that noose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have children? oh my this gets more and more troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> keep your noose away from our kids, keep yourself away, youre one sick fucker
Click to expand...


it appears you are starting to lose it, i hope that that isnt the precursor to the deepening of these sick thoughts about children that you have, please i beg you do not act upon them and please seek help .


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have children? oh my this gets more and more troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep your noose away from our kids, keep yourself away, youre one sick fucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it appears you are starting to lose it, i hope that that isnt the precursor to the deepening of these sick thoughts about children that you have, please i beg you do not act upon them and please seek help .
Click to expand...


youre one prancing little bitch, the way you keep on about how you want to hurt kids is the sign of one demeted mind. have yourself put under observation


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep your noose away from our kids, keep yourself away, youre one sick fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it appears you are starting to lose it, i hope that that isnt the precursor to the deepening of these sick thoughts about children that you have, please i beg you do not act upon them and please seek help .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> youre one prancing little bitch, the way you keep on about how you want to hurt kids is the sign of one demeted mind. have yourself put under observation
Click to expand...


you better go back and edit your earlier posts if you want to project your sick fantasies as being put forth by me, seriously seek help.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it appears you are starting to lose it, i hope that that isnt the precursor to the deepening of these sick thoughts about children that you have, please i beg you do not act upon them and please seek help .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre one prancing little bitch, the way you keep on about how you want to hurt kids is the sign of one demeted mind. have yourself put under observation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you better go back and edit your earlier posts if you want to project your sick fantasies as being put forth by me, seriously seek help.
Click to expand...


hurry run back and forth between threads to carry on the idea of your deviant lusts. youre one sick demented fucker, people like you should be hauled away as garbage.


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre one prancing little bitch, the way you keep on about how you want to hurt kids is the sign of one demeted mind. have yourself put under observation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you better go back and edit your earlier posts if you want to project your sick fantasies as being put forth by me, seriously seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hurry run back and forth between threads to carry on the idea of your deviant lusts. youre one sick demented fucker, people like you should be hauled away as garbage.
Click to expand...


you havent edited yet, seriously seek psychiatric treatment you dont have to live with these sick thoughts and fantasies.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you better go back and edit your earlier posts if you want to project your sick fantasies as being put forth by me, seriously seek help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurry run back and forth between threads to carry on the idea of your deviant lusts. youre one sick demented fucker, people like you should be hauled away as garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you havent edited yet, seriously seek psychiatric treatment you dont have to live with these sick thoughts and fantasies.
Click to expand...


did you give your noose to the authorities yet? god help those who come into contact with the likes of you.


----------



## Fatality

now hurry back to the other thread you simple minded trout


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> now hurry back to the other thread you simple minded trout



its good to see they have internet access at the shelters for the mentally retarded, its good that you can use the computer, its real good.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> now hurry back to the other thread you simple minded trout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good to see they have internet access at the shelters for the mentally retarded, its good that you can use the computer, its real good.
Click to expand...


wow, its really worse than i thought for you

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1373012-post3.html

my god, give up the noose before its too late.


----------



## noose4

Fatality said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> now hurry back to the other thread you simple minded trout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good to see they have internet access at the shelters for the mentally retarded, its good that you can use the computer, its real good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, its really worse than i thought for you
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1373012-post3.html
> 
> my god, give up the noose before its too late.
Click to expand...


seriously dude i am done, beating up on retards is something i should not be doing, my apologies to you and your handlers, i hope i didnt get you so riled up that you give them a problem tonight when they give you your medication.


----------



## Fatality

noose4 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its good to see they have internet access at the shelters for the mentally retarded, its good that you can use the computer, its real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, its really worse than i thought for you
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1373012-post3.html
> 
> my god, give up the noose before its too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously dude i am done, beating up on retards is something i should not be doing, my apologies to you and your handlers, i hope i didnt get you so riled up that you give them a problem tonight when they give you your medication.
Click to expand...


youre one stupid fuck, easily lead dope!


----------



## del

this one's done.


----------

